# beard is staining



## kathyc (Mar 7, 2013)

Is there any tricks for keeping our Havs hair on the sides and under his mouth from getting stained from food. Or do you just wash him off every time they eat. Kathy


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Sometimes it is the food they are eating or the water they are drinking.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I stopped of at a small grooming shop the other day and she said the staining is from saliva. I use blue shampoo when I give a bath. And I have just learned to not care as much. She also said tomatoes are good to correct the yeast that causes staining. I tried giving Zoey some the other night and she like them Maddie didn't.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> I stopped of at a small grooming shop the other day and she said the staining is from saliva. I use blue shampoo when I give a bath. And I have just learned to not care as much. She also said tomatoes are good to correct the yeast that causes staining. I tried giving Zoey some the other night and she like them Maddie didn't.


Try cherry or grape tomatoes. They are sweeter, and Kodi LOVES them. (to the point that we have to protect the plants in the garden from him!)


----------

